# Are You A Science Fiction Villain?



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 28, 2004)

Mildly amusing. 

http://www.youthink.com/quiz.asp?action=take&quiz_id=330


I was: 



*Very Evil* You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done!


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 28, 2004)

*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait 

Hmm. I suppose this is the equivelant of my old school report card: Easily distracted/must try harder


----------



## Dracul (Feb 28, 2004)

OK, I'll join Evil Team 



*Very Evil* You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, I expected no less from Dracul himself!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 28, 2004)

*



Reasonably Evil Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait
		
Click to expand...

Baby steps. Baby steps. *


----------



## Pathless (Feb 28, 2004)

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Not Evil* [/font]

 [font=verdana,arial,helvetica]Oh dear. So long and thanks for all the fish. [/font]


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 28, 2004)

*Not Evil* Oh dear. So long and thanks for all the fish. 

Just what I expected.  Anyone who hates spiders in the house but rescues them and relocates them outside can't be evil at all.  Sigh.  Well, at least nobody will ever call me an overachiever!


----------



## Amidala (Feb 29, 2004)

*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 28, 2004)

Apparently I am



> Reasonably Evil
> 
> Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait



Kiwimac


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 28, 2004)

*[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]Are you a science fiction villain?* *Hero* Actually so not evil you have become a hero. And why not. 

[/font]


It must be the Leo in me.


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 11, 2004)

Good news, I might look like this...




But im only Reasonably Evil


----------



## Hypes (Jun 11, 2004)

*[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]Are you a science fiction villain?* 

*Reasonably Evil* 

Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait.

[/font]​


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 11, 2004)

*Very Evil* You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done! 

Ironically, I've been plotting to conquer Costa Rica for several years but never gotten it off the ground. It's nice to know that someone still believes in me.


----------



## Ivo (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm only...



*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait


----------



## mac1 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait


----------



## aftermath (Jun 11, 2004)

*Are you a science fiction villain?* 



*Very Evil* You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done! 





mwhahahahaha


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 11, 2004)

*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait 

Oi, this was a fun quizzz!
I just love quizzzes...


----------



## Crimson Ink (Jun 12, 2004)

*Moderately Evil* The world will be mine. But just the world. Don't set your sights too high. 

lol!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 13, 2004)

*Are you a science fiction villain?* 



*Not Evil* 
Oh dear. So long and thanks for all the fish.

Hey, that ain't right!!! I'm very evil... Guess the questions confused me!!!


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 13, 2004)

Having an off day then?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 13, 2004)

Not that I was aware of... I could have sworn that "pink fluffy" was an evil attachment to any killer mutant!!! Am I wrong???

I'll just bet that the answers are fixed to be stereotypical...

Anyway, I get my evil ideas from:
http://www.darksites.com/souls/horror/evilguide/


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 14, 2004)

Reasonable Evil.

Suits me, one of my favourite alignments is Lawful Evil, what's the point of destroying everything? I want my subjects to fawn! FAWN!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 14, 2004)

I thought your only subject was a fawn!!! (small deer, then when it gets bigger, you'll get a tushy whooping!!!)


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh go step on a hedgehog in the wee hours!


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 15, 2004)

That sounds like it might be painful...if you were barefoot!


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 15, 2004)

Aaah Ericka, not just a pretty face eh?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice body too...  heheehe!!!

And easily amused by Hypes... So, ever so slightly mad!!!


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 15, 2004)

*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning Star and The Master you have indeed found me out!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 16, 2004)

Oooo, so what is the prize???


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 15, 2006)

*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Moderately Evil* The world will be mine. But just the world. Don't set your sights too high.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 15, 2006)

Again, I have to say: Moi?


*Very Evil* You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done!


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 15, 2006)

Taken it again and now I am:


*Very Evil* 
 You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done! 

So from Reasonably Evil to Very Evil in JUST two years! I did it, so can you, underachieving evil-doer! Just send me your money, ALL your money and take my comprehensive 30 second course and all will be yours! (Unless its mine, mwahahahahahahahaha! )

Kiwimac


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 15, 2006)

*Very Evil* 
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done!  [/FONT]


----------



## Ian SCD Officer (Sep 28, 2006)

I got the moderately evil rating. If I were a sci-fi villain though I round see myself as the Robespierre of Science fiction (the French Revolutionary leader who was responsible for the terror and the executions of many dissidents). I would be the paranoid villain who isn't interested in controlling other nations/continents/planets, but would like to have absolute control over his own country. I would probably use the guillotine to execute dissidents myself though! 

Also, there would be little media freedom, my birthday would be a national holiday, and also my subjects must worship me each day.


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Sep 28, 2006)

knivesout said:
			
		

> *Very Evil* You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done!


 
Oh, oh, oh! Me too, me too!!


----------



## Coolhand (Sep 28, 2006)

*Are you a science fiction villain?* 
*Very Evil* You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done! 

I knew I had to be good at SOMETHING in this life. Turns out that this "something" is being evil. 
Meh. Could be worse.
Could be an estate agent.


----------



## Memnoch (Sep 28, 2006)

*Reasonably Evil*   awwwww . . . . I'll have to go back into training!!


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 28, 2006)

hmmm, apparently I'm *Access Denied*...

Woohoo! at least I got a unique answer


----------



## nixie (Sep 28, 2006)

*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait


----------



## Teir (Sep 29, 2006)

*Reasonably Evil* Well, You want to control the galaxy, but the rest of the universe can wait


----------



## Redhawk (Oct 1, 2006)

*"Are you a science fiction villain?* 
*Not Evil*
Oh dear. So long and thanks for all the fish."

FISH?  WHAT FISH... My birthing day is in March...so I am a Pisces...but still, what fish?

I wonder if I could manage being devious???  Cagy???  Canny???
Oh well, I don't suppose Evil is ultimately all it's toted to be.  ::::looking around me....a sense of dread building...maybe I'm in deep dookey here:::::::  Really guys..I can learn...I could ummm, I could LITTER, something, somewhere...a park?  I could bake browines for sharing and put Ex-Lax in em...that would be evil wouldn't it????  Guys?
gulp...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 1, 2006)

*Very Evil*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]  	[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]You are Darth Vader, Darth Maul, The Romulan Empire and Emperor Ming all rolled into one. Well done! 
[/FONT]



I rule!



[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------

